# Instrument Engineers' Handbook



## محمد الاكرم (1 مارس 2017)

السلام عليكم
ثلاث كتب هامة في القياس
*Instrument Engineers' Handbook*









Volume 1, Fourth Edition: Process Measurement and Analysis
​http://bookzz.org/book/991508/99173f
Vol. 2: Process Control and Optimization, 4th 
​http://bookzz.org/book/2361525/75adc6

Volume 3: Process Software and Digital Networks, Fourth Edition
​http://bookzz.org/book/2198893/995d16

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 مارس 2017)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> بارك الله فيك.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 أكتوبر 2017)

الروابط لا تعمل في كل اسهاماتك للاسف
جرب الميديافاير او الفورشيرد


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 أكتوبر 2017)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل في كل اسهاماتك للاسف
> جرب الميديافاير او الفورشيرد



السلام عليكم
ا*خي الفاضل كل الروابط التي اطرحها شغالة عندنا وكل عنوان قبل طرحه في المنتدى اقوم بتحميله والاطلاع عليه*
روابط جديدة
http://libgen.io/book/index.php?md5=F9B193E6EBDB5A2D47550742AA5F4357
http://libgen.io/book/index.php?md5=95919E46325513C254C6F10FF6644EE8

http://libgen.io/book/index.php?md5=C802CD1C6F1A0EC28DCD47A9F68F548C


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 أكتوبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل محمد.


----------

